# harlan coben characters= Hodge!



## Ellen-the-great (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Harlan Coben...though all his characters are pretty repeditive.(I don't mind though...myron...mark...paul...i love them all...) 
If you have ever read one, you will know what i'm talking about. Anyway...all of a sudden i started to think, 'wow, it's like i know these characters from somewhere.' Then I realized...there exactly like hodge! seriously, I mean
Hard headed,
stubborn,
sarcastic,
above average intellegence (just don't tell him i said that..)
Annoying,
funny (don't tell him that either.)
someone you want to strangle. 

So yeh. Thats all. :|


----------



## Shawn (Sep 8, 2007)

The funny thing is that the name "Hodge" implies peasantry and averageness.


----------

